

Ask HN: listening audio + recording device - nppc

I am taking a online course at a internet cafe where i am not allowed to install any software. I plugin my headphones and listen to the course in the browser.<p>Please suggest me a portable device&#x2F;solution that I can plugin which records the audio and also lets me listen to the course at the same time.<p>thanks
======
uptown
Buy one of these:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=audio+splitter&safe=off&espv...](https://www.google.com/search?q=audio+splitter&safe=off&espv=2&tbm=isch&imgil=dLAtvtLpY7bpUM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-
tbn1.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcTKCjU11zhPHQbRuSjkqztU5AIUyHKKXncvFGoNzOSBGnNVmYrJ%253B300%253B239%253B5GVWVFu0RN6sWM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fshop.acquirepc.com%25252Fproduct%25252Fpath%25252F66%25252Fproduct_id%25252F87&source=iu&usg=__iAMz4Z9phqx0YcF7-ljARI4Hg7M%3D&sa=X&ei=UDWcU6CzOcS1sATun4HwBQ&ved=0CE0Q9QEwAg&biw=1536&bih=1203)

Then just run one of the lines to your recording device. Handhand digital
recorder, or whatever you intend to use.

